
'He’s our hero': Hindu nationalists rally for Donald Trump in India - MollyR
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/13/donald-trump-india-hindu-supporters-new-delhi
======
tracker1
Not entirely surprising given Hindu history with Islam... Many, many, many
millions of Hindus have been killed from jihadist efforts.

